# Pointing out imperfections



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Have you ever finished a job and just when you think everything is perfect you notice and area that may need more attention but yet will pass most observations by others ? what do you do ? I have learned years ago never and I repeat never bring it to the attention of the homeowners . The reason being is it gives them the idea well OK lets really start to scrutinise everything , so what they will end up doing is being super nit picky on even the most minuet things .... so if you find something that needs more attention just fix it , or just don't say a word and hope it won't be noticed... As some would say "That's why God Created the Punch List" :whistling2:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

You basically answered your own question. 

Until someone else notices it, it probably won't....be noticed...ahem.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

i know that i answered my own question just wanted to get others responses and may forewarn others of what not to do and let them know what i do :thumbsup:


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> Have you ever finished a job and just when you think everything is perfect you notice and area that may need more attention but yet will pass most observations by others ? what do you do ? I have learned years ago never and I repeat never bring it to the attention of the homeowners . The reason being is it gives them the idea well OK lets really start to scrutinise everything , so what they will end up doing is being super nit picky on even the most minuet things .... so if you find something that needs more attention just fix it , or just don't say a word and hope it won't be noticed... As some would say "That's why God Created the Punch List" :whistling2:


exactly, period.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> You basically answered your own question.
> 
> Until someone else notices it, it probably won't....be noticed...ahem.


exxxxxactly.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

Agreed.....but absolutely only with a flaw so minute that only an experienced tradesman would likely notice.

I am VERY perfection oriented and it would bother me if it were anything more. I would skim and respray an entire wall if I had to make it right.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Spackle


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Reminds me of a hand I had several years ago. He came out of the house after doing a walk through, making sure we had everything loaded. (I had just sprayed it.) While I was talking to the owner (residential sub-division), the hand says "Hey man, you might wanna come look at this." Really serious like. I went and checked and a box was blown out (a little) that would eventually be under the sink for the disposal. After calming the HO down, I told the guys to load up and we left. I CHEWED that guys butt. Oh BTW, he no longer works for me.

But, yeah, if it's bad and shows, especially in "public" as I call it, I'll fix it.


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 16, 2009)

I have noticed that other people not in the trade or others in a different trade always see our work in a different light than we do. We will notice things that no one else will. Personally, after everything is done and I about to say it's ready I take a good look over things one more time to make sure there's nothing I want to skim over.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

LadyFinisher said:


> I have noticed that other people not in the trade or others in a different trade always see our work in a different light than we do. We will notice things that no one else will. Personally, after everything is done and I about to say it's ready I take a good look over things one more time to make sure there's nothing I want to skim over.


Yeah I just love it when I give a tape job my first box coat and a homeowner says and asks "wow looks like your about done"


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> Have you ever finished a job and just when you think everything is perfect you notice and area that may need more attention but yet will pass most observations by others ? what do you do ? I have learned years ago never and I repeat never bring it to the attention of the homeowners . The reason being is it gives them the idea well OK lets really start to scrutinise everything , so what they will end up doing is being super nit picky on even the most minuet things .... so if you find something that needs more attention just fix it , or just don't say a word and hope it won't be noticed... As some would say "That's why God Created the Punch List" :whistling2:


 It really depends how far along you are. If you notice when painting, well I'm takin my chances. It aslo depends how bad it is, some things you just have to fix. But, I'm usually my own worst critic, so if I'm pleased the customer usually is too.


----------



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

19Riggs88 haha classic


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

19Riggs88 said:


> Yeah I just love it when I give a tape job my first box coat and a homeowner says and asks "wow looks like your about done"


Ha Ha Ha, how many times have we all heard that one...the other one is.....so all you have to do now is sand that then I can start painting.

It just strips the last remaining bit of "pride in your work" you had.:furious:


----------

